# Record numbers arrive and leave New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A record number of overseas visitors arrived in New Zealand in December 2011, the latest figures from Statistics New Zealand show. And those leaving exceeded those arriving by 500 people. This means that net losses have been recorded in nine of the 10 months since the February 2011 earthquake in Christchurch. There were 364,200 visitor [...]

Click to read the full news article: Record numbers arrive and leave New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

